# Ozempic headaches



## Charlongo (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi, has anyone else been getting really bad headaches from Ozempic? I had my second dose of 1ml on Tuesday and since Wednesday have had a headache all day and night. I’ve not really got gastric symptoms fortunately. I’m hoping it’ll wear off as I’m on it mainly for weight loss and have lost one and a half stone so far.


----------



## DaveB (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi. That's good news so far. Once your weight comes down into the right region if you continue with a low-carb diet you may find you no longer need to use this drug or perhaps any drug?


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi @Charlongo, welcome to the forum 

Headaches are a common side effect of Ozempic, but like all side effects of drugs they should pass. Think of it like alcohol or nicotine- early encounters often result in vomiting, but those effects soon pass.


----------



## DIAMONDH (Jul 19, 2020)

Charlongo said:


> Hi, has anyone else been getting really bad headaches from Ozempic? I had my second dose of 1ml on Tuesday and since Wednesday have had a headache all day and night. I’ve not really got gastric symptoms fortunately. I’m hoping it’ll wear off as I’m on it mainly for weight loss and have lost one and a half stone so far.


Hi can I ask how long you have been on this as I have just been given it and how long did it take to lose your weight ?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 19, 2020)

Congratulations on the weight loss @Charlongo, and welcome to the forum

Hope the headaches subside soon.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 20, 2020)

Are you drinking plenty of water? I am not sure of the mechanism of Ozempic but I know some diabetes drugs cause you to remove glucose through your kidneys so drinking plenty of water is important to help replace what you are losing. Headaches can often be as a result of dehydration, so drinking plenty of water is always my first course of action these days. particularly since my diabetes diagnosis.


----------



## Charlongo (Jul 21, 2020)

DIAMONDH said:


> Hi can I ask how long you have been on this as I have just been given it and how long did it take to lose your weight ?


I’ve been on it since January. On the 0.25 I lost 7lbs and I was really surprised! It didn’t effect my appetite at all to begin with.  I went up to 0.5 And lost another 7lbs. I’ve been on the 1mg for two weeks. It is making me very nauseous so I’m not eating much.


----------



## DIAMONDH (Jul 21, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Are you drinking plenty of water? I am not sure of the mechanism of Ozempic but I know some diabetes drugs cause you to remove glucose through your kidneys so drinking plenty of water is important to help replace what you are losing. Headaches can often be as a result of dehydration, so drinking plenty of water is always my first course of action these days. particularly since my diabetes diagnosis.


yes I drink plenty as my mouth gets dry and lips


----------

